# been a little MIA lately



## frommrstomommy (Aug 5, 2013)

I was busy organizing our local "Big Latch On" event! Myself and a couple other local mamas were heading it up. Here's an article the local paper wrote on our event: 
For More Support Mothers celebrate breastfeeding week with ?nurse-in?, breastfeeding, mothers, breastfeed - News - YumaSun

Sharing a personal photo from the event


----------



## Ilovemycam (Aug 5, 2013)

One thing I love is the breastfeeding pix and moms. Good for the kids health and beautifies the world with a ladies special attributes. 

Check out Larry Finks 'Joan's Breast Milk' but it is very hard to find on the web. If you want to do some up to date fine art stuff, do a 2013 version of Finks work. If you want a copy PM me and I will send it to you. It is against the law to post here. 

Do it in muted color, 6 x 6 look and call it 'Homage to Larry Fink in the Style of Joans Breast Milk' or something like that. It would be spectacular! (Well, Traveler would not go for it.)

If you do a good job, I'll even buy a high grade 11 x 14 ink jet print for $35 from you. Make the image 8.5 x 8.5 on my 11 x 14 please. I prefer FineArt Baryta paper or similar. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 5, 2013)

Great post! Love it, also an advocate for breast feeding here.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 5, 2013)

Is it weird that im jealous of that baby?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 5, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> One thing I love is the breastfeeding pix and moms. Good for the kids health and beautifies the world with a ladies special attributes.
> 
> Check out Larry Finks 'Joan's Breast Milk' but it is very hard to find on the web. If you want to do some up to date fine art stuff, do a 2013 version of Finks work. If you want a copy PM me and I will send it to you. It is against the law to post here.
> 
> ...



I'd love to see what you're talking about. Google provided me with NOTHING. lol You were not kidding.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Is it weird that im jealous of that baby?



lol pixmedic.. I'd enjoy hanging out in a baby carrier, snuggled up with mama and sipping on my favorite beverage too!


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 5, 2013)

As an infant my mother was unable to nurse. Some what allergic to cows milk, my family took daily trips to the County Hospital to fetch mothers milk. Guess that was a different time. Bless any woman that feed they're child that way.    Ed


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 5, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> As an infant my mother was unable to nurse. Some what allergic to cows milk, my family took daily trips to the County Hospital to fetch mothers milk. Guess that was a different time. Bless any woman that feed they're child that way.    Ed



Many women do still donate breast milk! Had I not been so overwhelmed with being a first time mom I wish I would have.. I had such abundant supply in the early days!


----------



## manny212 (Aug 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Is it weird that im jealous of that baby?



Hahaha! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runnah (Aug 5, 2013)

I am still stunned that there is anything weird or odd about nursing a baby to some people. I don't even blink at an exposed breast.


----------



## cp1980 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's our culture. Breasts are used to seel everything, from cars to mascara but then somebody gets them out to feed their baby and everyone freaks out. Well, not all the time but a lot, and women are expected to feed their babies in rest rooms etc.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 7, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Is it weird that im jealous of that baby?
> ...



Yeah, I don't know if that's exactly where he was goin'...


----------



## paigew (Aug 7, 2013)

Good for you! Are we sharing breastfeeding pics now hahaha


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> I am still stunned that there is anything weird or odd about nursing a baby to some people. I don't even blink at an exposed breast.




People don't enjoy seeing people breast feed, but they are some how horrible people because they dislike the sight. 
Kissing is perfectly normal, but two 19 year olds tonguing each other down on the corner while you're waiting to cross the street is something I'd prefer not to see (or hear).

I'm against public breast feeding, but I don't make threads about it and then condemn those who do it. Some topics are one way effin streets. 



> It's our culture. Breasts are used to seel everything, from cars to mascara but then somebody gets them out to feed their baby and everyone freaks out. Well, not all the time but a lot, and women are expected to feed their babies in rest rooms etc.



Ermmm no. Breasts were a part of sexual psychology long before they were used in advertisements. Breasts being a sexual aspect is one of the things that makes it "weird" to some people. I wouldn't want my infant to be sucking on the same boob I was sucking on the night before. Also, the exchanging of bodily fluids in public is also a gross concept. HIV is transmitted via breastmilk, as well as other diseases. 

Also - making a thread about breast feeding, with an image of breast feeding should be labeled as such in the thread title. You can tell me to not look, but you can't tell me to unsee it if I was never warned.


----------



## manicmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I am still stunned that there is anything weird or odd about nursing a baby to some people. I don't even blink at an exposed breast.
> ...



Breasts were used to nurse long before they became a sexual object. It amazes me how people are ok with all the crap on tv yet flip out when a breast is actually used for what it was designed for.


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I am still stunned that there is anything weird or odd about nursing a baby to some people. I don't even blink at an exposed breast.
> ...



I respect the fact that you have a differing opinion but at least be accurate in your assessment.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 7, 2013)

manicmike said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



What about my post said that sexualization of breasts predated nursing? Or that I was ok with " all the crap on tv"?


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



There's nothing inaccurate about my assessment lol.


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Ermmm no. *Breasts were a part of sexual psychology long before they were used in advertisements.* Breasts being a sexual aspect is one of the things that makes it "weird" to some people. I wouldn't want my infant to be sucking on the same boob I was sucking on the night before. Also, the exchanging of bodily fluids in public is also a gross concept.* HIV is transmitted via breastmilk, as well as other diseases*.



Religion made breasts sexual by hiding them.

Any disease that a mother has a new born baby will have. And why would it matter? Are you drinking the same milk? Is there milk gushing all over the place?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> I don't even blink at an exposed breast.



Man boobs excepted, of course.  :mrgreen:


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even blink at an exposed breast.
> ...



Those I motorboat and then slap until the owner cries.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Naturally.  Well, with the lack of women and stuff in Maine...

You almost appear to be motorboating in your Avatar!  :thumbup:


----------



## kathyt (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Ermmm no. *Breasts were a part of sexual psychology long before they were used in advertisements.* Breasts being a sexual aspect is one of the things that makes it "weird" to some people. I wouldn't want my infant to be sucking on the same boob I was sucking on the night before. Also, the exchanging of bodily fluids in public is also a gross concept.* HIV is transmitted via breastmilk, as well as other diseases*.
> ...


Just because the mother has a disease does not mean the newborn will have that same disease. There are many factors. I am all for breast feeding and the benefits that come along with it, but I really don't want to see pictures of it either. Just my two cents.


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I am all for breast feeding and the benefits that come along with it, but I really don't want to see pictures of it either. Just my two cents.



Why do you hate women?


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Ermmm no. *Breasts were a part of sexual psychology long before they were used in advertisements.* Breasts being a sexual aspect is one of the things that makes it "weird" to some people. I wouldn't want my infant to be sucking on the same boob I was sucking on the night before. Also, the exchanging of bodily fluids in public is also a gross concept.* HIV is transmitted via breastmilk, as well as other diseases*.
> ...



And? How does that make my statement inaccurate now?




> Any disease that a mother has a new born baby will have.



So a woman can't contract a disease AFTER a woman gives birth? Interesting.  



> And why would it matter? Are you drinking the same milk? Is there milk gushing all over the place?



Do you not have an imagination where you can't think of at least one scenario where you would inadvertently come into contact with breast milk
due to a nursing mother? And yes, milk can and does gush. 

These are side bar conversations that are besides the point, albeit the inaccuracies aren't within my posts.  

The idea that I would consume breast milk inadvertently isn't what turns me off of it.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 7, 2013)

I dont really want to see pictures of bugs close up....
but im not going to complain about it if i happen to see it in a thread. 
i dont see a necessity to post details about every picture you post in the thread just in case someone isnt going to like seeing it. 
NSFW is the only exception, and this clearly isnt.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I am all for breast feeding and the benefits that come along with it, but I really don't want to see pictures of it either. Just my two cents.
> ...



What a misogynist.....Jeez.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol gotta love when breast milk is labeled a bodily fluid and basically compared to urinating in public.  I'm obviously all for women's breastfeeding rights or I'd not have organized the event or posted.. But for those against.. Do your think you'd feel differently if you're were raised in a different society? American Society and all their breast "sexualization" is the reason nursing in public is so taboo in this country.  Most if not all other countries no one bats an eye and it's perfectly normal. That tells me Americans are the problem, not the breastfeeding in public.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 7, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> Lol gotta love when breast milk is labeled a bodily fluid and basically compared to urinating in public.  I'm obviously all for women's breastfeeding rights or I'd not have organized the event or posted.. But for those against.. Do your think you'd feel differently if you're were raised in a different society? American Society and all their breast "sexualization" is the reason nursing in public is so taboo in this country.  Most if not all other countries no one bats an eye and it's perfectly normal. That tells me Americans are the problem, not the breastfeeding in public.



well, breast milk is labeled a bodily fluid because it IS a bodily fluid.


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> Do your think you'd feel differently if you're were raised in a different society? American Society and all their breast "sexualization" is the reason nursing in public is so taboo in this country.  Most if not all other countries no one bats an eye and it's perfectly normal. That tells me Americans are the problem, not the breastfeeding in public.



It's our ****ed up country that has repressed sexuality for the last 200 years to the point where a single exposed breast in a superbowl causes people to go into convulsions. But hey violence is ok but a tit is off limits.


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> The idea that I would consume breast milk inadvertently isn't what turns me off of it.



Yeah it's the fact that you are ignorant and you being a male, think you know whats best for women and their babies.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 7, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> Lol gotta love when breast milk is labeled a bodily fluid and basically compared to urinating in public.  I'm obviously all for women's breastfeeding rights or I'd not have organized the event or posted.. But for those against.. Do your think you'd feel differently if you're were raised in a different society? American Society and all their breast "sexualization" is the reason nursing in public is so taboo in this country.  Most if not all other countries no one bats an eye and it's perfectly normal. That tells me Americans are the problem, not the breastfeeding in public.



Breast milk is labeled a bodily fluid, because it's a bodily fluid. I didn't compare it to urinating. In fact, I compared it to the exchange of saliva with kissing, so let's not get melodramatic.



> Most if not all other countries no one bats an eye and it's perfectly normal.



Ok, I don't live in those countries. I live here in the US. In other countries, you'd be beat to death for wearing the clothing you are in the image, but that's not really relevant either.
I can't speculate about how I would feel if I grew up in another country, but I have English friends that also think it's gross. 

If you put in your title "Breastfeeding my son" things would have went much differently. Whether you find it NSFW or not is relative to those viewing it. Is it SFW? Who cares?
I'm not at work.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 7, 2013)

not to go off topic here and derail the discussion...
but does the photo seem a tad underexposed? seems a little soft too. 

im still not seeing a problem with the breastfeeding though. 
guess i have been desensitized by all the years of exposed bits at our naked pool parties.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 7, 2013)

And saliva from kissing is comparing breastfeeding to a "sexual" act? Seems that way. 

The urinating comment was my tangent from a comment posted to the article our local paper wrote.. and to me the saliva/kissing thing was just part of _that_ team.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 7, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> not to go off topic here and derail the discussion...
> but does the photo seem a tad underexposed? seems a little soft too.
> 
> im still not seeing a problem with the breastfeeding though.
> guess i have been desensitized by all the years of exposed bits at our naked pool parties.



it was taken for me by someone else. i did not click, process or edit this photo in any way. it wasn't up for c&c but yes, i agree. lol


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 7, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > not to go off topic here and derail the discussion...
> ...



well, disregard then. :mrgreen:  i just assume any picture posted is looking for some bit of feedback if not otherwise stated.


----------



## Jean1234 (Aug 7, 2013)

I always use a blanket in the most out of the way clean locations I can find when I breastfeed my not quite 2 month old daughter - yet, I've gotten looks of disgust. I wish I had some Google glasses or some type of wearable hidden camera so I could capture people's reactions. I think it would make a telling series of photos.


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> not to go off topic here and derail the discussion...
> but does the photo seem a tad underexposed? seems a little soft too.
> 
> im still not seeing a problem with the breastfeeding though.
> guess i have been desensitized by all the years of exposed bits at our naked pool parties.



I am assuming my invite got lost in the mail?


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > not to go off topic here and derail the discussion...
> ...



If we still had the large house with a pool with a water slide, jacuzzi, and full liqueur bar, we would certainly invite you to one of our parties. 
most of our after hour parties were clothing optional, and many of our friends were more than happy to partake. naked+alcohol+water slide = good times. 

however, I wont further derail the thread regaling you with grand tales of past debauchery.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 7, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...


Zip it both of you. Misogynist I am not. I have no problem with women breast feeding at all in public, but what is a little strange to me is when a breast gets whipped out while in am getting ready to bite into my pretzel at the mall when there are several less crowded places to breast feed your child. I think smaller children and teens don't need a front row show either. A little modesty goes a long way. I don't really need pictures of it either.


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Zip it both of you. Misogynist I am not. I have no problem with women breast feeding at all in public, but what is a little strange to me is when a breast gets whipped out while in am getting ready to bite into my pretzel at the mall when there are several less crowded places to breast feed your child. I think smaller children and teens don't need a front row show either. A little modesty goes a long way. I don't really need pictures of it either.




Why? Babies eat too. Half the population has boobs and more than half has breast fed. Are you saying that you have more right to eat than a baby does? I'd rather see women nursing than some pathetic Parent stuffing their fat kids with more Mcdonalds. That grosses me out, that offends me. Some morbidly obese fat turd eating their third helping of general Tso chicken at the food court while washing it down with Cinnebon frosting is disgusting.

What bugs me about the whole thing is that who gives a **** if you are offended? Since when did being offended by something become a crime? If something offends me I change the channel, turn off the radio or look away. I don't turn around and form a hate group or write letters. If you aren't offended by something on a daily basis you are failing to expand your mind and grow as a person.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Zip it both of you. Misogynist I am not. I have no problem with women breast feeding at all in public, but what is a little strange to me is when a breast gets whipped out while in am getting ready to bite into my pretzel at the mall when there are several less crowded places to breast feed your child. I think smaller children and teens don't need a front row show either. A little modesty goes a long way. I don't really need pictures of it either.
> ...


Okay runnah. I am done with this topic. I am entitled to my opinion just as much as you are, but no need to be disrespectful to me, because you don't agree with my viewpoint. Peace out.


----------



## squirrels (Aug 7, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> I wouldn't want my infant to be sucking on the same boob I was sucking on the night before. Also, the exchanging of bodily fluids in public is also a gross concept. HIV is transmitted via breastmilk, as well as other diseases.




Ballistics, I'm such a fan, but this made me giggle. Would this make you a no BF kind of family or do you assign one side for work and one side for play? 

Once I start thinking in terms of bodily fluids, for me, I get more weirded out about my latte. :lmao:

ETA: Whew. Things heated up while I was forming my latte joke.


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Okay runnah. I am done with this topic. I am entitled to my opinion just as much as you are, but no need to be disrespectful to me, because you don't agree with my viewpoint. Peace out.



I mean't in general. Not you.


----------



## paigew (Aug 7, 2013)

no one would be here if it wasn't for breastfeeding. Y'all need to get over it. Boobs make milk to feed babies. All mammals have mammary glands to FEED THEIR YOUNG. Sheesh....


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2013)

Let's let tempers cool before the thread has to be locked.   Be respectful of others, and slow down and think before you hit Reply, everyone!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> I'd rather see women nursing than some pathetic Parent stuffing their fat kids with more Mcdonalds. That grosses me out, that offends me. Some morbidly obese fat turd eating their third helping of general Tso chicken at the food court while washing it down with Cinnebon frosting is disgusting.



This literally had me LOL. 

Fwiw.. The first few months of my son's life I felt I could not leave the house because I was too "shy" or whatever to deal with nursing him out in a public place. The only place we ever went was his doctor appointments for the most part and I'd hide in the car or in a locked doctors office room to nurse him before we headed back home, etc. When he was a few months old I ventured out to Target for like.. my first REAL outing. Well, all women know how long you can spend in a Target.. lol and we were there a while. I needed to feed him, and *gasp* went into the restroom. It was the most disgusting and uncomfortable thing I have ever done. I felt DIRTY, doors slammed open and shut, loud distracting toilet flushes, it was awful!  I vowed never to nurse him in a restroom again, and I haven't. Little by little I have gained the confidence to nurse him out and about and wherever I am when he is hungry. Do I think there should be a certain level of modesty when feeding your baby? Yes, for me, absolutely - but not necessarily by use of a blanket to cover it up. Do I think women should hide in a corner or a restroom to do so? Absolutely NOT. There are laws in place to protect a breastfeeding mothers rights for a reason.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 7, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather see women nursing than some pathetic Parent stuffing their fat kids with more Mcdonalds. That grosses me out, that offends me. Some morbidly obese fat turd eating their third helping of general Tso chicken at the food court while washing it down with Cinnebon frosting is disgusting.
> ...



what about just pumping the breast milk and using a bottle for outings? are there some issues with that?


----------



## manicmike (Aug 7, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Keeping the milk cold and then warming it up for one. And also some babies won't take a bottle if mommy is around. I know ours wouldn't. I still see nothing wrong with feeding in public, it's just the ones that whip it out in defiance.


----------



## Jean1234 (Aug 7, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Introducing a bottle too early can cause latch problems, which can result in pain for the mom, etc.  Because the baby may get milk faster, they may prefer the bottle and refuse breastfeeding all together.  Some babies won't take a bottle - mine won't if I'm around.  I also find that pumping is pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## paigew (Aug 7, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> what about just pumping the breast milk and using a bottle for outings? are there some issues with that?


have you ever pumped? It is an awful, stressful experience. And often times mothers (me included) don't get 'let down' (aka release milk) with a pump. I used to pump for an hour and get 2 ounces. There is a reason breast milk is know an "liquid gold".  Do you know how much babies eat? And also as mentioned many babies refuse bottles. On the occasion I had to leave my newborn son with someone else he would starve himself rather than eat from a bottle. It got to the point where my husband fed him with a medicine dropper. And that is not uncommon at all.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 7, 2013)

paigew said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > what about just pumping the breast milk and using a bottle for outings? are there some issues with that?
> ...



yes. yes i have. I did not find the experience awful at all.  

I have a son, I do know how much babies eat. our child would eat anything, anytime, anywhere, from anyone.


----------



## paigew (Aug 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Zip it both of you. Misogynist I am not. I have no problem with women breast feeding at all in public, but what is a little strange to me is when a breast gets whipped out while in am getting ready to bite into my pretzel at the mall when there are several less crowded places to breast feed your child. I think smaller children and teens don't need a front row show either. A little modesty goes a long way. I don't really need pictures of it either.
> ...



Runnah I love you  You are awesome, and your wife? should be proud


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 7, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Pumping is terrible. It is uncomfortable, and a pump will never remove the milk as well as baby can. I had over abundant supply issues early on and when the breast is not emptied well enough it can cause painful clogged milk ducts and even infection.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 7, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather see women nursing than some pathetic Parent stuffing their fat kids with more Mcdonalds. That grosses me out, that offends me. Some morbidly obese fat turd eating their third helping of general Tso chicken at the food court while washing it down with Cinnebon frosting is disgusting.
> ...


You can pretty much sit anywhere and BF while using a nursing cover that allows for your privacy. That is what I see most of the time and I am sure the baby is much less distracted as well. Right? I wouldn't want my breast hanging out for everyone to see even if it is a natural thing or not. I have enough people that I generally stop and talk to, so I can only imagine if I was not covered up how uncomfortable I would feel. Especially if it was one my previous patients. :blushing:


----------



## manicmike (Aug 7, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



So does our 12 year old. I think we need to put a lock on the fridge.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



My son ripped the cover off his head all the time.. most don't like it and even the super lightweight cotton cover I had my MIL make us had him dripping sweat all the time.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd thought this was your picture, even though it's in Chat so probably not for critique, but if I'm reading this right over 600 people have viewed it so far... for something that's viewable publicly or by a large number of people, there might be different comfort levels with it (including that of the subject). Obviously what's appropriate with friends or family might not be as appropriate in public where just about everyone is a stranger.


----------



## mishele (Aug 7, 2013)

Ahhh...the old breastfeeding thread!! It's been awhile! lol
I'm going to let you in on a little secret...no one ever wins this debate. hehe 
I breast fed and pumped w/ no issues. I personally never found the need to breastfeed in public, but hey to each their own, I guess. =)


----------



## Rob99 (Aug 7, 2013)

If this thread had more boobies there'd be less fighting, just saying.

#ilikeboobies


----------



## mishele (Aug 7, 2013)

^^^Amen...well just get rid of the kids, please.


----------



## Rob99 (Aug 7, 2013)

Kids always get in the way of fun.


----------



## mishele (Aug 7, 2013)

/me Passes Rob99 a beer! You speak the truth, brotha!!


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 7, 2013)

Brest feeding is wonderful, but my ex would cringe when that first paper punchin tooth came in.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Aug 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I don't really need pictures of it either??

OK, but there are other people in the world to view pix beside YOU!


----------



## kathyt (Aug 7, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...


Yes, you are correct. Once again, that was my opinion and you have yours.


----------

